# Space Shuttle project



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I have had this project sitting in the wings, working on it between the George Washington and art projects. Another surprise for my Grandson but thought it was time to bring it out and show it off a little. Using the MiniCraft Space Shuttle Atlants kit, with solid rocket boosters and external fuel tank.
I assembled the solid rocket boosters and fuel tank, filled in the seam lines with putty then primed it all with Floquil Primer Gray. The liquid fuel tank was sprayed with Floquil Union Pacific Armor Yellow, the piping and bands were masked off and the tank was sprayed with Floquil Rust. The solid rocket boosters were sprayed with mutiple coats of Floquil Reefer White.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Shuttle/SS-1.jpg

After the White sat a few days I masked off each band around the boosters and sprayed them with Floquil Southern Pacific Light Gray, my masking job on the liquid fuel tank did not work as well as the solid rocket booster and a lot of the yellow areas had to be painted over by hand to correct lots of bleed under.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Shuttle/SST1.jpg

Work on the Shuttle has started with filling all the seams and getting the windows masked off for priming.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking good!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is looking very good. I actually work for NASA at KSC and look out the office window directly at the VAB every day. We just rolled 105 to the pad a week and a half ago for its' final flight. I have a couple of shuttle kits along with a couple of sets of the tile decals for a future build after retirement (mine) at the end of the year. You've got a good color selection and pattern on your tank so far. Are you going for a straight out of the box build or are you going to accurize it some? I don't know how far I will go in accurizing when I do it.

Bob K.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> That is looking very good. I actually work for NASA at KSC and look out the office window directly at the VAB every day. We just rolled 105 to the pad a week and a half ago for its' final flight. I have a couple of shuttle kits along with a couple of sets of the tile decals for a future build after retirement (mine) at the end of the year. You've got a good color selection and pattern on your tank so far. Are you going for a straight out of the box build or are you going to accurize it some? I don't know how far I will go in accurizing when I do it.
> 
> Bob K.


Other than a couple of tweeks to match the look of one actuall shuttle "pattern Layout of the tiles" it will be a pretty much stock build. The second strike against this kit, it is for my 9 year old Grandson, I expect it to have a life expectancy of one hour if his mother does not put it on a shelf. But thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a Monogram 1/72 scale full stack that I want to build, I just don't know where I will put it.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

kenlee said:


> I have a Monogram 1/72 scale full stack that I want to build, I just don't know where I will put it.


Would look great hanging down from the ceiling in a slight nose down position looking like it is coming through reentry, now add some lights to shine through the nose and make it glow an orange white color like the tiles are heating up from friction,,,WOW.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Robert Hargrave said:


> Would look great hanging down from the ceiling in a slight nose down position looking like it is coming through reentry, now add some lights to shine through the nose and make it glow an orange white color like the tiles are heating up from friction,,,WOW.


A good idea, I have a separate 1/72 shuttle I could try that with. The full stack, when built takes a lot of shelf space, it stands almost 2 1/2 feet tall with the external tank and SRB's. It is an old kit, made in the mid 1980's so I will need to get new decals for the shuttle.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Robert Hargrave said:


> Other than a couple of tweeks to match the look of one actuall shuttle "pattern Layout of the tiles" it will be a pretty much stock build. The second strike against this kit, it is for my 9 year old Grandson, I expect it to have a life expectancy of one hour if his mother does not put it on a shelf. But thanks for the kind comments.


Hopefully your grandson will treasure this special gift, perhaps one day he will know the work that goes into creating something like this. Perhaps this kit will give him the kit building bug.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great to see you on here again Robert, I can't wait to see your finished shuttle. Knowing your fantastic work, This shuttle will be something to see ! Please keep us posted on your progress. I have a 1/72 columbia still in the box, a 1/72 4-D discovery see through on 1 side shuttle ( very, very nice ) a 1/144 full stack with launch comples shuttle still in the box, and i am getting a 1/72 challenger shuttle still in the box from a friend who doesn't want it, so i should have a full fleet whenever i get around to building them. I also have a 1/144 I.S.S. that the 1/144 shuttle could mate up with in a diorama. Robert, I will be watching your build closely in order to build mine much better following YOUR tips, thank you in advance !
bert
model Maker


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The shuttles main body is assembled, along with attaching the cargo bay doors and cementing these closed as it will be displayed in a launch position. I cleaned up some uneven seams with a file and applied filler putty to the rest. The windows are in and masked off using Bare-Metal-Foil, I like this stuff for masking off small areas as it is self sticking and cuts very easily. Tonight after work priming and then the first main color, Black.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Shuttle/SS-2.jpg


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I have a 1/72 I am building. I got the tile decals and resin bells. I would like to build the full stack but the price of those kits recently is a bit more then I want ot pay. I also have the 1:144 launch pad but the thought of sanding all those seam lines always makes me put it back in the box.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> I have a 1/72 I am building. I got the tile decals and resin bells. I would like to build the full stack but the price of those kits recently is a bit more then I want ot pay. I also have the 1:144 launch pad but the thought of sanding all those seam lines always makes me put it back in the box.


I see that Revell is re-issuing the 1/72 full stack next month, don't know the price.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

kenlee said:


> I see that Revell is re-issuing the 1/72 full stack next month, don't know the price.


Hopefully it will be a lot cheaper then prices on that auction site.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> Hopefully it will be a lot cheaper then prices on that auction site.


There is currently one on eBay with a starting price of $394. Here is a link at Tower Hobbies for the re-release of the kit with an expected release date of May for $90. That is definitely a lot less than the one of eBay right now!

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAPEG

Having worked my entire career on the shuttle at KSC this is one for my purchase list later this year.

Bob K.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm slow I know, gaps are filled, primer is on and last night I applied the Black paint, after this dries a day or two then I'll cover all the areas to stay Black, prime again then do the off White, tape and prime and apply the Pure White last coat. See if going backwards works out or if I end up with a mess.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Shuttle/SS3.jpg


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

slow and steady gets 'er done. me I haven't finished what I started in 2004.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

All the Black has been applied, and masked off, model was primed again and now three coats of Off White has been applied. After this dries a couple of days I'll mask off the Off White areas and spray the White main color.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Shuttle/SS5.jpg


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice detailing on the tank. We stack our final flight shuttle flight in a little over two weeks. I should go over with my camera and get some up close details pics while it is still in the VAB which I should be able to do although stacking will be done while I'm at the Fest. Do you have the tile decal set that was out a few years back? I am going to use that when I build mine after retirement. They are also rereleasing the large Monogram shuttle stack that is 1/72. They should be out sometime during the summer.

Bob K.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> Nice detailing on the tank. We stack our final flight shuttle flight in a little over two weeks. I should go over with my camera and get some up close details pics while it is still in the VAB which I should be able to do although stacking will be done while I'm at the Fest. Do you have the tile decal set that was out a few years back? I am going to use that when I build mine after retirement. They are also rereleasing the large Monogram shuttle stack that is 1/72. They should be out sometime during the summer.
> 
> Bob K.


You'll kick yourself if you don't get the shots of her last trip. No tile decals set, but the project is for my 6 year old Grandson, so I'll invest time but not a lot of bucks in this one, as I have doubts of a long life span he tends to be not just a looker but a toucher, breaker by accident type. Accident tends to be "It was flying around the room and broke."


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

After priming the main Shuttle body, painting then masking off the shell for the next color and repeating these steps, two more times. Not getting to peek to see if the last color painted on seeped under the tape, last night was show and tell, with great results. I used a photo of the shuttle sitting on the launch pad from Squadron/Signal Publications “Walk around Space Shuttle Book” page 12 to mask off the shuttle body and figure out what color to spray where. I used Floquil Railroad Colors Engine Black, Reefer White, Antique White and SP Lettering Gray. Wishful thinking the Antique White wouldn’t be so much darker than the Reefer White and would only look slightly different, but I still like the way it turned out. A lot of touch-ups to do around the windows mainly and a couple of other spots, but still a good looking project, now to e-mail Grandson a picture so he will not think I’ve not been working on it.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Shuttle/SS6.jpg


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I won a car pass in the drawing for viewing the mission on Friday and my daughter-in-laws co-worker is going to come over from Tampa with her family to see it. The car pass gets you onto the causeway between KSC and the AF side at the Banana river. It is about 7 miles due south and the closest most people from off site can get. What reminded me is that she and her husband are bringing their two sons, 6 and 7, who want to see a real rocket launch! It should be fun for them and me and my wife. The traffic will be atrocious though.

Bob K.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing this finished. I think I have this kit. What scale is it?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> I won a car pass in the drawing for viewing the mission on Friday and my daughter-in-laws co-worker is going to come over from Tampa with her family to see it. The car pass gets you onto the causeway between KSC and the AF side at the Banana river. It is about 7 miles due south and the closest most people from off site can get. What reminded me is that she and her husband are bringing their two sons, 6 and 7, who want to see a real rocket launch! It should be fun for them and me and my wife. The traffic will be atrocious though.
> 
> Bob K.


 But the ride home will be great with the kids talking about nothing but the launch


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> Looking forward to seeing this finished. I think I have this kit. What scale is it?


 The kit is the "Minicraft Models Sapce Shuttle Atlantis " kit # 11616. It looks to be a 1:144 scale but nothing is marked on the box.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Robert Hargrave said:


> But the ride home will be great with the kids talking about nothing but the launch


And before we go I can show them my room full of model rockets as well. I did and still do to a lesser extent serious model rocketry since I was about 14. And I have some LDRS (large and dangerous rocket ship) rockets with one standing about 6.5 feet tall. I think they likely will get a kick out of those as well. However I won't be able to launch something like that for them, you need a very big field as it goes about 2500' feet up.

Bob K.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Robert Hargrave said:


> The kit is the "Minicraft Models Sapce Shuttle Atlantis " kit # 11616. It looks to be a 1:144 scale but nothing is marked on the box.


I see. I have the little Academy 1/288 version (buried in the kit closet, somewhere). I thought they might be the same kit.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> I see. I have the little Academy 1/288 version (buried in the kit closet, somewhere). I thought they might be the same kit.


 The whole thing assembled stands about 16 inches high.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Main Shuttle engines are in along with the tail assembly, almost to the finish line. Little guy the project is for is at the Doctor this mornig for some tests, sent him the photo to maybe brighten up his day, couple more parts and spray the gray on along with some touch-up paint in a few spots and it will be time to apply decals.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Shuttle/SS7.jpg


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It is looking good and coming together. Kind of like stacking one out here. I am making a lot of headway on my Airfix Saturn 5 for Wonderfest and may do some decaling tonight. I need to get back the foil on my LM but that is one tedious job. All I have left for foiling is a few leg struts as most are done. And it looks like STS-134 is off now until at least May 12.

Bob K.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice progress on this.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Shuttle build for my Grandson is completed just in time for Endeavors return and retirement. No big surprises on the completed project, not a bad looking build but no prize winner, Michael will be very happy...

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Shuttle/003.jpg
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Shuttle/004.jpg


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It's a good looking shuttle and your grandson should be happy. 105 should land tomorrow at 2:35 AM and 104 rolls out for the final shuttle rollout ever at 10 PM tonight. Everything is go here for both events provided the weather holds out and it has been the type of weather we need for both events for almost a month continuous now.

Bob K.


----------

